# What tree branches are safe as toys?



## YuukikoOgawa

I've been really into learning about foraging and edible plants lately, and I recently heard on another forum the idea of providing enrichment for mice by getting clean tree branches from around the neighborhood and providing them with toys.

However, I am very much aware that certain trees and plants are toxic to mice, or at the very least may cause irritating sensations to mice that humans wouldn't notice. I know that pine and cedar are off-limits, for example, but I haven't found much information on what other sorts of trees, shrubs, and plants are safe or not safe for mice.

I know the main issue with pine and cedar is that they contain aromatic oils that are very irritating to a mouse's mucus membranes. Is this true of softwoods and conifers in general, or just pine and cedar? Is it just certain species of pine and cedar, or the entire genus or family?

I know we have maples, alders, and oaks in the neighborhood, though I have not yet confirmed what species. Are any of these safe?

Any help, or links to help, would be much appreciated!


----------



## skeallzy

I'm not much help here, but I've heard that ALL softwoods are no-gos.
I've also heard that cleaned fruit tree woods can be good. I know neither of these bits of info are particularly useful on their own, but in light of better info, they could be a good jumping off point for google-fu?


----------



## amaira

I would say no softwood or conifers at all to mice. Maple is good. I shouldn´t use oak, alders I don´t know, it could be okey.

Maple, rowan, sallow, aspen, apple are all good.


----------



## SarahC

Hazel and Willow if you have them where you are.


----------



## YuukikoOgawa

Thanks for all of the suggestions so far!

Is there any difference between wood from cultivated apples versus the kind of apples that sort of grow wild in people's backyards? I know the species are all closely related, but I'd like to be certain.

Also, any idea of cattails are safe for mice? We have tons of those around here, and they're pretty tasty and easy to twist and weave into various configurations.


----------



## bellamousey

I remember having trouble finding that information as well. I know it pertains to gerbils not mice, but I found this page to be a pretty good resource.

http://www.egerbil.com/safe_woods_for_gerbils

Just remember to exercise caution and proceed carefully.


----------



## Honeyrobber72

"Soft" woods is a bad term to use. Some people use it for pine spruce and other conifers. People that work with wood call maple soft wood. So please avoid using soft wood in describing groups of trees. 
Bradford pears are everywhere and are loved by rabbits and parrots. You want trimmed branches not dead fall. Apple and crab apple are also great. Btw apples are in the same plant family as roses which are safe. Maples are a sweet wood as well. Stay away from prunus species which are plum, cherry, peach, nectarine, etc as these contain small amounts of arcenic. Just knowing all maples and Bradford pears are safe means you can find wood locally easily. Stick to easy to know species.

It is amazing how many weeds are edible. Been trying to teach my kids and step kids they can eat well while their neighbors starve if something bad happens.


----------

